# solicitors



## vivien (Jan 15, 2008)

can anyone reccomend an english speaking solicitor in benidorm please,who can deal with getting a business licence,cheers


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to try contacting the UK or American Consulates in Spain. They sometimes have a list of English speaking attorneys (and other professionals, like doctors and dentists) that may indicate their area of specialisation. 

They don't necessarily recommend anyone on the list, but it is a good place to start to find someone in your area who speaks English.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

vivien said:


> can anyone reccomend an english speaking solicitor in benidorm please,who can deal with getting a business licence,cheers


Vivien, can I suggest you contact a gestor, rather than a solicitor. Solicitors (abogados) here can be expensive. Gestorias are widely used in this country for business and tax administration and they are cheaper

Heres a list, and I'm guessing that in and around Benidorm there are going to be a few English speakers there

Gestor administrativo en Benidorm (Alicante)


----------



## vivien (Jan 15, 2008)

many thanks for your help


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

You can try commercial real estates they are well positioned to get licences for businesses.


----------

